# Inherited Yamaha RX-V1400 & Infinity Speakers



## mattstoc (Dec 29, 2015)

All,

Years ago (read late 80s) I bought what I could afford as reasonable stereoequipment. Since then I have done very little, I bought a surround sound receiver in the late 90s and a powered sub. It is time to do some improvements and I am looking for advice.

I am fairly frugal (euphemism for cheap). Our family needs are not great. I am the only one in the family who seems to notice that the sound from the actual TV is not great. We have a relatively small house, so I don't need a huge system (wife and kids won't allow me to turn it up much anyway). I frankly would not even consider upgrading except that I was given a Yamaha RX-V1400.

Current set-up:
Receiver: Yamaha R-V905 
Front L/R Speakers: Infinity SM-62 (told you I was old)
Center: Jensen (I picked this up from a friend - It is NOT good). I think it is a CS-555 but the sticker is missing)
Sub: Sony SA-WM40 (I am fairly satisfied with this)
Rear Surround: n/a

Room Config:
about 15' x 15' x 15'
carpet
fairly open to the remainder of the house

I have been given a Yamaha RX-V1400 (missing remote and YPAO mic).

The recommendation I have heard is to try and keep your speakers from the same manufacturer. Would that hold true even for an older model (e.g. my Infinity SM-62)?

I am considering:
Buying the Infinity Primus P163 as new front speakers
Buy the Infinity Primus PC251 as new center speakers
install the old SM-62 as rear surround
Install the inherited RX-V1400

Now the questions:
1) The replacement remote for the Yamaha is around $80. I have an android tablet with an IR blaster and an app (Smart IR - AnyMote) that lets you build custom remotes. Will that android app allow complete control of the Yamaha config and menus?

2) Anyone have thoughts on the how the Yamaha RX and the Infinity P163 sound paired together?

3) General thoughts on the above approach


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That sounds like a very reasonable approach to a budget upgrade.

Sorry, don't know anything about the Android app. Was going to do that myself until I found out my old Galaxy S3 was not capable.

I think the Yamaha and Infinity's will be fine together. I've never been able to hear the differences in amps/receivers that some people can.


----------



## mattstoc (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I am excited about the new speakers and finally installing the rear surround. I suspect, I will be very happy with finally getting a decent center.

Have a great New Year.


----------

